# Basic aiming question



## NJBigCat (Jan 10, 2022)

Joined the forum to Ask this question because I can’t find any guidance on this… maybe because it’s so basic.

I think I may have learned things incorrectly from the start so here it goes:

3 spot target at 20 yds - top target is just about even with my natural position at full draw.
I come draw to anchor
Make a minor adjustment of my bow arm (lowering so slightly) to get the pin floating over the bull of top target
Release
Perfect bull

Next arrow, I’m going for the lower right target
I come to full draw to anchor
As before, my sight pin is now slightly above the bull of the top target
So, since my intention is to hit the lower right target, I move my bow arm down and to the right to float the pin over the bull of the lower right target.
Release
Arrow hits 3 inches off always in the 4, 5, 6 o’clock position from the bull.

My best guess is lowering the position of my bow arm to “aim” changes the angle of the shot to be lower…. OK, but what’s the alternative?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

NJBigCat said:


> Joined the forum to Ask this question because I can’t find any guidance on this… maybe because it’s so basic.
> 
> I think I may have learned things incorrectly from the start so here it goes:
> 
> ...


1) When you raise or lower your bow.... make that adjustment with your waist... If you move the bow up and down it will change things... Not dramatically shooting spots at 20yds but could be the difference between a 10 and a 9...

2) Try re-setting your feet for each spot so your left and right is where it needs to be and the only change is up and down.


----------



## pandaleaf (Dec 16, 2021)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> 1) When you raise or lower your bow.... make that adjustment with your waist... If you move the bow up and down it will change things... Not dramatically shooting spots at 20yds but could be the difference between a 10 and a 9...


This. I used to have a bad habit of lowering or raising my bow arm, but the correct way should be to lower or raise the waist. The difference in accuracy at long distance is noticeable


----------



## wasToxitalk (7 mo ago)

It is alignment, but if you find you cant make the adjustment with your waist and the error is consistant you could also just aim off.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

As others are pointing out, address each target as though it's your first. If you keep the same stance and just lower your arm, you're not using good form for the next target you aim at. Form is part of aiming.


----------



## wasToxitalk (7 mo ago)

BigXX78 said:


> As others are pointing out, address each target as though it's your first. If you keep the same stance and just lower your arm, you're not using good form for the next target you aim at. Form is part of aiming.


Its funny, just gone over to English longbow from recurve and its shocking how much difference not having a button or center cutout makes. Everything on paper looks like spine is fine but the aiming off (horrizontally) is insane... funny thing is I have spoken to several real good Longbow archers and roughly half have the same issue and half dont.... Dont you just love this game.


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! When shooting multiple spots on the same target, as others have stated, treat each shot independent, so first pick your spot and increase the focus on that spot as you draw, get settled and when the pin feels right pull through the shot. If you intentionally aim above or anywhere else but where you are focusing you will foul the process by commanding the release. In other words, don't draw and aim at the previous spot and then move to a new spot. It is a good drill to do that, but after you get the initial aiming process sorted out.


----------

